# Heatsink for 510



## Caramia (8/3/17)

Hi 
I just want to know when you will have these 510 heatsinks in stock again, please?

Thanx


----------



## Rincewind (8/3/17)

Hey @Caramia, sorry for the slow reply running around a bit this morning. A small batch of things arrived earlier, including a few heatsinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

